# Looking for Coffin Pop up how to



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Devious concoctions has a brief how-to at their site. If you want very detailed plans for that you have to buy their book. It's in their second manual. I have that manual and it looks pretty detailed to me (haven't built anything that complicated). Here's a link to get the book:
Halloween Props, Animations, Special Effects, Decorations, and High End Prop Assessories - DC Prop Shop
Here's a link to pictures and the brief how-to (go to the "Un-dead coffin" under Animated Props):
Devious Concoctions


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Here is one:
Coffin Sit Up


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Recently saw this in a catalog... this could be used as an alternative to pneumatics pop up

Popup Ghost from Seventh Avenue®


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

You are probably no longer looking for this, as it has been many months. But is this the link you wanted?
Coffin Coronary


----------

